# 81st Annual Deep Sea Roundup 7/7/16-7/10/16



## asher (Sep 27, 2011)

The Deep Sea Roundup began in 1932 as the Tarpon Roundup and has grown from a handful of Port Aransas fishing and hunting guides pitting their skills against one another to the largest family fishing tournament on the Texas Gulf Coast. The Roundup attracts fisherpersons of all ages and skill levels. Deep Sea Roundup draws over 800 contestants annually.
Deep Sea Roundup includes Offshore, Bay Surf, Fly Fishing and Junior Division plus a free Piggy Perch contest for the little guys and gals.

Your registration entitles you to an open bar on all three nights plus a shrimp dump on registration night and full meals on Friday and Saturday nights. The â€œRoundupâ€ is considered the best value among the Texas Coastal Tournaments.

Join us for this Historic Fishing Tournament filled with Great Food, Fun and THE BEST FISHING IN TEXAS.

http://www.deepsearoundup.com

Early registration for can be accomplished online via the following link:

http://www.deepsearoundup.com/registration-form2.html

and is discounted to $100 for adults and $80 for juniors. Early registration must be received by July 1, 2016. Registration is available at the door of the event and is $120 for adults and $100 for juniors.

The tournament rules can be obtained via the following link or by navigating the Deep Sea Roundup website:

http://nebula.wsimg.com/278f8d6641d...B1C3E61FE95474F9B&disposition=0&alloworigin=1


----------



## asher (Sep 27, 2011)

CALENDER OF EVENTS

Thursday July 7, 2016

2:00 pm Registration Begins
6:00 pm Hor D'oeuvres & Bar Open
6:30 pm Fish Pots Open
10:00 pm Days Events End

Friday July 8, 2016

6:00 am Late Registration at Woodyâ€™s Sports Center
6:00 am Fishing Begins - Bay Surf Division
7:00 am Fishing Begins - Offshore Division
9:00 am Piggy Perch Contest for Kids - Municipal Harbor
2:00 pm Cease Fishing - Bay Surf
4:00 pm Cease Fishing - Offshore
6:00 pm Civic Center & Bar Open
7:00 pm Dinner - Civic Center
10:00 pm Days Events End

Saturday July 9, 2016 

6:00 am Fishing Begins - Bay Surf Division
7:00 am Fishing Begins â€“ Offshore Division
9:00 am Piggy Perch Contest For Kids - Municipal Harbor
2:00 pm Cease Fishing - Bay Surf
4:00 pm Cease Fishing - Offshore
6:00 pm Civic Center & Bar Open
7:00 pm Dinner - Civic Center
9:00 pm Silent Auction Closes
10:00 pm Days Events End

Sunday July 10, 2016 

Noon Bill & Bo Horn Memorial Fish Fry (Sponsored By The Furlow Law Firm)
1:15 pm Awards Ceremony - Immediately Followed by Raffle Drawing


----------



## asher (Sep 27, 2011)

Only a few more days left for early registration! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asher (Sep 27, 2011)

Only a couple of more days till the roundup! 

If you aren't already fishing in it, stop by the pavilion to catch the weigh-ins on Friday and Saturday afternoons!!


----------



## asher (Sep 27, 2011)

Registration is officially open! 

Stop by the Port Aransas Civic Center and enjoy the food, drinks, fish pots, and silent auction!!


----------



## asher (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you for everyone who showed up! We had a great event this year despite the wind. We look forward to seeing everyone again next year!


----------

